# The GT-R's biggest triumph yet



## Rising sun (Sep 15, 2005)

This was at the hands of Steve Millen so no buggers talking about unskilled drivers on this one. Read it and weep naysayers! 

ROADandTRACK.com -- Comparison Tests - Comparison Test: Nissan GT-R vs. Chevrolet Corvette Z06 vs. Porsche 911 Turbo (5/2008)


----------



## ecoshardcore (Nov 14, 2007)

Wow, the gt-r beat the others by 6 seconds? That is a lifetime in road racing standards. Very impressive stuff.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Cool 

Has anyone noticed the guy that did the technical breakdown/comparison stuff did it from his death bed?! RIP, hard man!


----------



## speedraver (Nov 6, 2007)

(^_^)


----------



## speedraver (Nov 6, 2007)

R&T: GT-R vs ZO6 vs 911 - 6speedonline.com Forums


----------



## speedraver (Nov 6, 2007)

Corvette forums:

Motor Trend Buttunwillow: GTR - 1:56.9 Z06 - 2:02.2 - Corvette Forum


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

hahahahahahahahaha


what is further hilarious is that you have a name-brand driver "Millen" .... a celebrity and living legend testing the cars. And the GT-R doesn't just outperform them, it slaughters them to death. 

hahahahahahahhaha







hahahahahahahhahahaha


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

but wait......










hhahahahahahahahahahaha



hahahahahahahaha


----------



## thb_da_one (Nov 30, 2007)

HeavyChevy must be in peace now!


----------



## Godspd (Dec 12, 2001)

thb_da_one said:


> HeavyChevy must be in peace now!


Yes, no replies from him as yet on 6speed.com.

Although given his train of thought he is likely to come up with a excuse for the results on the track. 

Waiting for him to say that Steve Millen can't drive..:chairshot


----------



## monaroCountry (Dec 12, 2006)

Great choice of track and drivers.



> We took on some of the trickiest mountain roads in the state and the challenging Buttonwillow Raceway (where former Nissan factory driver Steve Millen joined us).


----------



## Peely (Jan 27, 2008)

_You guys did notice that Steve Millen... A nissan whore for the past 20 years... did the driving?_


Well I suppose we were expecting excuses like this ! :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## doggiehowser (Oct 8, 2007)

Besides the GTR (which was never sold in the USA), what other AWD cars has Millen been testing for Nissan in the past 20 years? (assuming we ignore all the 4x4 SUV wannabes)


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

And the 997TT had the $2k Sport Chrono Package with mid-range overboost! PMSL!! 

http://www.roadandtrack.com/assets/download/0508_ct_GTRZ06911_chart.pdf




bonzelite said:


> hahahahahahahahaha
> 
> 
> what is further hilarious is that you have a name-brand driver "Millen" .... a celebrity and living legend testing the cars. And the GT-R doesn't just outperform them, it slaughters them to death.
> ...



...but the Porsche also had the wrong tyres on.


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

Godspd said:


> Yes, no replies from him as yet on 6speed.com.
> 
> Although given his train of thought he is likely to come up with a excuse for the results on the track.
> 
> Waiting for him to say that Steve Millen can't drive..:chairshot


what you talking about... he is trying to brainwash his crap to R&T forums now.

Biased test drivers - Road & Track's Reader Zone - Road & Track Forums

enjoy - the LOL funnies!


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

mindlessoath said:


> what you talking about... he is trying to brainwash his crap to R&T forums now.
> 
> Biased test drivers - Road & Track's Reader Zone - Road & Track Forums
> 
> enjoy - the LOL funnies!


That has to be him.:chuckle: 


I can't believe how the GTR performed through the Esses. The GTR obviously through it was the main strait.:chuckle:


----------



## EvilChap (Jan 3, 2008)

In the immortal words of Dad's army...

'The dont like it up 'em'' 

They are all heavily into their excuses of why the GTR is faster, and then one of the Z06 boys talks about tuning, and says the GTR will be costly to tune, and 5-5k wont see 500hp? excuse me? once the electronics are figured out, a boost controller and injectors, maybe turbos, and then you'll be able to look at mental power I would have thought...


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

I'm amazed that the GTR is the slowest in a straight line but still manages to be 6 secs faster on the track:bowdown1: :bowdown1:


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Here's a check reference for the Buttonwillow times for HeavyChevy's benefit. Slightly improved Z06 time but still way, way off the GTR.

Buttonwillow Configuration 13 lap records - FastestLaps.com

1. Nissan GT-R 1:56.9 ´08 479 / 1740 Steve Millen Road &Track 
2. Chevrolet Corvette Z06 2:01.00 ´05 513 / 1420 Car and Driver 
3. Porsche 997 GT3 2:01.50 ´06 415 / 1395 Car and Driver 
4. BMW M3 (E36) 2:08.49 ´96 321 / 1474 Daniel Tsui


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

To be honest I dont know what these 20 something year old middleclass American kids behind their computers give a toss about the GTR & Z06's track performance, when its clear all they aspire to is the lowest number after the 1/4 mile.


----------



## racer98 (Nov 17, 2001)

monaroCountry said:


> Great choice of track and drivers.




Fun track, had a chance to take up an open practice track day out there, in the rare case it rained that day as well. really fun track.


----------



## racer98 (Nov 17, 2001)

Sidious said:


> To be honest I dont know what these 20 something year old middleclass American kids behind their computers give a toss about the GTR & Z06's track performance, when its clear all they aspire to is the lowest number after the 1/4 mile.


well said. its more of ignorance along those lines. Oh yeah and parents egar to give them a car with out any experence.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

What does 'GTR' stand for? I've been told it stansd for 'Grand Touring' but I dunno.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

L14M0 said:


> What does 'GTR' stand for? I've been told it stansd for 'Grand Touring' but I dunno.


Good To Race?


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

Had the Corvette or Porsche been the best time-maker in the test, almost nobody would be disputing it. 

People would just say "nice, Porsche does it again...." Like that. No one would have remotely argued or questioned the times. 

This reveals the bias.


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

Sidious said:


> To be honest I dont know what these 20 something year old middleclass American kids behind their computers give a toss about the GTR & Z06's track performance, when its clear all they aspire to is the lowest number after the 1/4 mile.


You have to understand American culture a bit more, friend. The muscle car is an integral legendary icon here. 

On the streets and stop light intersections in the USA, 1/4 times are widely the most important measure, at least in fantasy or in a symbolic sense, of a car's true grit --even if such tests mean actually very little. 

It's just the way it is. 

The British have tea time with crumpets in the sitting room, and the Americans like coffee in the diner with eggs and bacon. 

Jaguar <-------------------> Corvette




oil <--------------------> water


----------



## racer98 (Nov 17, 2001)

bonzelite said:


> You have to understand American culture a bit more, friend. The muscle car is an integral legendary icon here.
> 
> On the streets and stop light intersections in the USA, 1/4 times are widely the most important measure, at least in fantasy or in a symbolic sense, of a car's true grit --even if such tests mean actually very little.
> 
> ...



QUE ? 

I think you need to mention about our USA consumers ability to instantly sue when customer satisfaction is guaranteed #1. 

Think we have been on that topic before.


----------



## racer98 (Nov 17, 2001)

bonzelite said:


> Had the Corvette or Porsche been the best time-maker in the test, almost nobody would be disputing it.
> 
> People would just say "nice, Porsche does it again...." Like that. No one would have remotely argued or questioned the times.
> 
> This reveals the bias.


You're forgetting how fast 0-60 a corvette will show up on the lemon law recall or in a service bay with a technical issue. Oh ya when GM tests a car out its not supposed to go over 25mph because that is the speed limit on main street. Geez just think if corvette owner takes his car over 25mph his toupee might fly out the window.


----------



## racer98 (Nov 17, 2001)

Shake Rattle & Roll comes to mind when I think of Corvetts.


----------



## Kyuubi (Dec 3, 2007)

"If it weren't for the car's $69,850 asking price (an estimated $72,880 for our test car) — and the fact it wears a Nissan badge — the GT-R might well be considered the most exotic car on the planet." 

so true.


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

bonzelite said:


> The British have tea time with crumpets in the sitting room, and the Americans like coffee in the diner with eggs and bacon.


I love a good crumpet :chuckle:


----------



## Rising sun (Sep 15, 2005)

don't forget the scones old lad


----------



## KingSkyline77 (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm happy for the New GT-R. Great triumph over those icons.


----------



## Roly Atluap (Mar 11, 2008)

Kyuubi said:


> "If it weren't for the car's $69,850 asking price (an estimated $72,880 for our test car) — and the fact it wears a Nissan badge — the GT-R might well be considered the most exotic car on the planet."
> 
> so true.


GT-R looks like being a fantastic car, but lets not get too carried away! 

Most exotic on the planet? 

One word to consider on that though: koenigseggveyronzondadaytona250GTOmclarenF1miuraphantomdb5 to name but one exotic that may challenge that:chuckle:


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

Here's more article GT-R vs Z06 vs 997 Turbo analysis from ROAD&TRACK as PDF files:

LINK 1: PDF1: Spesifications/Performance

LINK 2: PDF2: The Results GT-R got the highest score of all in the Performance, Subjective, Standing Price Dependent, *GT-R total score: 586.6*, Z06 total score: 581.6, 997 Turbo total score: 557.4

LINK 3: PDF3: On Track, Lap Times etc.

LINK 4: PDF4: Styling Analysis


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

bonzelite said:


> Had the Corvette or Porsche been the best time-maker in the test, almost nobody would be disputing it.


What I do dispute is why the 997 Turbo is only 0.1s slower than the 12% lighter, more powerful, RWD Z06 from 110-120mph, despite the Z06's 3rd being marginally shorter than the 997's 4th. Porsche put forward a car boosted off the face of the earth and it still lost on the track lap.:chuckle:


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

I'm wondering when the "real test" will surface that will fully satisfy the lingering naysaying crowd. 

Just wondering.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

HeavyChevy must be having a nervous breakdown.

Doctor: What troubles you?

HC: I'm having delusions! I'm seeing things that can't be real!

Doctor: How so?

HC: The GTR... t-t-the GTR... it's lapping 6 seconds faster than than the 997 Turbo.

Doctor: Yup. It's damn fast that GTR.

HC: Not you too! Why do you all mock me!?


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

racer98 said:


> Shake Rattle & Roll comes to mind when I think of Corvetts.


sure, and if you want even more over-the-top Americana, look at the Dodge Viper. It's a purely nasty abomination of V10 gratuitous horsepower, an unbridled rage of muscle and performance. It makes no excuses for what it is. You just have to like it or hate it I guess. 

The crudeness and rudeness of the muscle car is also it's appeal, or, in other cases, it's greatest point of disdain.

Pass the hotdogs and Budweiser over here, dude...


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

R33_GTS-t said:


> HeavyChevy must be having a nervous breakdown.
> 
> Doctor: What troubles you?
> 
> ...



hahahaahhaaha


notice he's not been around here lately?


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

bonzelite said:


> hahahaahhaaha
> 
> 
> notice he's not been around here lately?


Steve Millen probably found out that HC insulted his driving and beat him to death. We can but hope.


----------



## Rising sun (Sep 15, 2005)

Man, HC is being completely lambasted in the 6speedonline forum. Give it a gander for a good laugh. Must be a sour feeling when your own chaps turn on you


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Rising sun said:


> Man, HC is being completely lambasted in the 6speedonline forum. Give it a gander for a good laugh. Must be a sour feeling when your own chaps turn on you


My IP got banned.:chuckle:

R&T response to HC:

http://forums.roadandtrack.com/cars/board/message?board.id=Reader&thread.id=138


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

ouch... hc really is a pisser. i do agree that using the nissan guy to drive a nissan, and a porche guy to drive the 911 etc. would be a good idea, mabe it will happen if people demand it enough.

i cant see it with the current car lineup. i CAN see it against the GT2, Vspec, and the zr1. that would be the ultimate race with the ultimate drivers.


----------



## racer98 (Nov 17, 2001)

Guys, you want to give 6speedonline a melt down just mention my name, I ran them all out of Ferrari chat, called them a bunch of poser who cant drive and are pussy fans with the PSM always on.


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

bonzelite said:


> You have to understand American culture a bit more, friend. The muscle car is an integral legendary icon here.
> 
> On the streets and stop light intersections in the USA, 1/4 times are widely the most important measure, at least in fantasy or in a symbolic sense, of a car's true grit --even if such tests mean actually very little.
> 
> ...


So are you trying disagree with me or are you agreeing with me?

All I am saying is a bunch of keyboard warriors are getting PMT over the GT-R because it is performing best in a criteria that most of them dont really care about.

Why moan about something that has no effect on their motoring lifestyle?


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Sidious said:


> So are you trying disagree with me or are you agreeing with me?
> 
> All I am saying is a bunch of keyboard warriors are getting PMT over the GT-R because it is performing best in a criteria that most of them dont really care about.
> 
> Why moan about something that has no effect on their motoring lifestyle?


That's a bit narrow-minded.


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

R33_GTS-t said:


> That's a bit narrow-minded.


Do you want some of my freedom fries?


----------



## Rising sun (Sep 15, 2005)

Sidious said:


> Do you want some of my freedom fries?


sour grapes much?


----------



## racer98 (Nov 17, 2001)

Fish and chips would suffice.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Sidious said:


> Do you want some of my freedom fries?


People are people Sidious. How would you feel if people judged you based on the fact that Brown and Blair are both arseholes?

I assume that's where the 'freedom fries' comment comes from.


----------



## racer98 (Nov 17, 2001)

this does not make any sence. just like this photo.


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

racer98 said:


> this does not make any sence. just like this photo.


Your right, that doesnt make sense












wheres the fenders on the trailer?


----------



## racer98 (Nov 17, 2001)

psd1 said:


> Your right, that doesnt make sense
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh ya on that , well see GM pays the DOT and EPA a lot of money to keep dangerious cars out of the usa and cars such as GTR , well the nice thing is the laws in our state really only worry about the bs or emission spewed out of the tail pipes. that means you can have a car that would cause your MOT to go into a coma from the violations for road and safety, 

car leaks oil on the road - no problem 

Broken and non working lighiting - no problem. 

every thing is missing off the car and still runs - no problem 

car towning a trailer with no fenders and kicks up rocks - no problem


If trailer said "TACOS" on the side - youhave a problem.


----------



## racer98 (Nov 17, 2001)

say next time I hear a 6speed person talking crap about te GTR 

need to find the forum owner of that site and leave this in his car. 
YouTube - Why I have a dog.


----------



## Arch5 (Jun 19, 2007)

I'd have to say that the majority of the guys on 6speed are pretty level-headed. It's just a couple that have a severe case of insanity. No matter what happens, they just can't accept things for how they are and they will continue to do so until something goes thier way. Then, all the other comparisons will be wrong and the "one" that goes thier way will be "the right one" and "unbiased".

It's stupid.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Biased test drivers - Road & Track's Reader Zone - Road & Track Forums


Shaun Bailey said:


> All I will say is that the GT-R is good, really good. More reviews are coming, and I'm sure the results will place the GT-R at the top.


----------



## Arch5 (Jun 19, 2007)

R33_GTS-t said:


> Biased test drivers - Road & Track's Reader Zone - Road & Track Forums



Oh, he's totally biased. He used "GT-R" and "top" in the same sentence and emphasized "good". His name is obviously mudd now and has been paid-off by Nissan.









/sarcasm


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

What we need is a big picture to explain to HC. GTR=1st, Porsche =2nd. Maybe gtrlux, our resident photshopper, can help.


----------



## ac427 (Nov 9, 2002)

Dave_R1001 said:


> I love a good crumpet :chuckle:


knob of butter? :chuckle:


----------



## Drifter Steve (Dec 11, 2006)

wow, that guy is so biased and annoying, i hope someone tracks him down and smacks him across his head


i really dont think ive ever seen someone this scared of a car before, he must be having nightmares of being chased down by gt-r's


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

I like this comment from the Corvette forum;:chuckle: lmfao


> Well at least they got "ugly" right. That thing is not easy on the eyes. Just when the EVO finally grew on me they plunk this turd in the bowl...


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

i need as many pictures as possible to post of the interior of the GT-R... people are saying its crap... while its not as great as the porsche, its still not crap. need to show off the interior!


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Just found this out at R&T Forum:



> The GT-R we drove was the only left-hand-drive car in America at the time, and was loaned to us on the condition that it not be damaged.


So IF any sand-bagging was done, it was more likely to be with the GTR.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

gtrlux said:


> I like this comment from the Corvette forum;:chuckle: lmfao


He has a way with words.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

the interior is great (besides the red, black edition bits)

I've sat in many porkers and they are no better than the GTR

R


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

From what I heard , someone that spoke to Steve Millen recently, Mr. Millen said the GT-R went faster and faster every lap. The harder he drove it, the faster it went. 

He said there was more in it.

Speaking of "only" left hand drive car here, it wasn't then, but more are here now. Ready to be flung around in journalists hands. Soon.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

tyndago said:


> From what I heard , someone that spoke to Steve Millen recently, Mr. Millen said the GT-R went faster and faster every lap. The harder he drove it, the faster it went.
> 
> He said there was more in it.
> 
> Speaking of "only" left hand drive car here, it wasn't then, but more are here now. Ready to be flung around in journalists hands. Soon.


Should be good. 


I'm also interested in establishing whether USDM GTRs have slightly less power than JDM GTRs. The trap speed and 60-100 acceleration is slightly down in the R&T article. Not that it made much difference on track. In earlier tests it was trapping [email protected] Now it's taking 12.7s to reach 120mph.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Lap video:


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Look at the bottom of this link. The R35's time was 2s better than C&D managed with an Ariel Atom 2.

Maxrev.net S2000 Time Attack


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

R33_GTS-t said:


> I'm also interested in establishing whether USDM GTRs have slightly less power than JDM GTRs. The trap speed and 60-100 acceleration is slightly down in the R&T article. Not that it made much difference on track. In earlier tests it was trapping [email protected] Now it's taking 12.7s to reach 120mph.


I would say the real answer will be yes, a little bit less power. On paper no, in real life a little less.

Here in some parts of the US we get 91 octane PON (RON+MON/2). In California we get 91 octane. The test was run in California. I think with some better gas, it would have been quicker.


----------



## Drifter Steve (Dec 11, 2006)

tyndago said:


> I would say the real answer will be yes, a little bit less power. On paper no, in real life a little less.
> 
> Here in some parts of the US we get 91 octane PON (RON+MON/2). In California we get 91 octane. The test was run in California. I think with some better gas, it would have been quicker.


thats exactly right, i read somewhere that the US version will be a little bit less powerful due to lower octane fuels.

however up here in Quebec we can get 94  so we wont have that problem


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

Sidious said:


> So are you trying disagree with me or are you agreeing with me?
> 
> All I am saying is a bunch of keyboard warriors are getting PMT over the GT-R because it is performing best in a criteria that most of them dont really care about.
> 
> Why moan about something that has no effect on their motoring lifestyle?



I don't really know anymore what we were in disagreement over; or what we agreed over.... ????

I'm saying that tastes vary according to culture. Sure that's not very profound; we can also look outside of our culture and discover things that we can become just as enthused over. 

I'm into Jap cars, namely Nissans, specifically the GT-R culture. Have been for years. 

Whereas I'm American and pretty much have traits of the common American, conversely, I'm also a freak and don't conform to many typically American tastes and beliefs. 

For the record, I'm not really interested in ever buying a Z06 Corvette but I appreciate them. The Vette is largely a very American phenomenon, just as your TVR is a British thing. 

Both have foibles, with the TVR probably being the real lemon if you were to distill it down to bare realities. 

Most Americans have never heard of TVR nor would want one. It's a very British phenomenon that most Americans cannot relate to culturally. 

Same with the Corvette for Britons. It's not their thing, nor is racing at a stop light in a muscle car like a 1971 Pontiac GTO. That's very American, as are 1/4 times. 

With AWD GT cars going global and being welcomed into the American appetite, the tastes are adjusting but American culture is still what it is. Like it or not. 

Somewhere amid my ramblings we must agree on something, and the topic of disussion between us must have been addressed.


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

Another video:


----------



## ac427 (Nov 9, 2002)

bonzelite said:


> I'm also a freak and don't conform to many typically American tastes and beliefs.


Glad to hear it:chuckle: 

i love american car culture as i'm sure many do. Just look at the great road films you guys have given us:

Vanishing Point
Two Lane Blacktop
Gumball Rally

Couldn't resist the last film as it has a Cobra in it
How could a growing English lad not be influenced by all that great metal


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Don't want to spread false rumours but there's talk afoot of an [email protected] in May's Car And Driver. Can anyone confirm/deny this?


----------



## Rising sun (Sep 15, 2005)

yup, 0-100 in 7.8 seconds. I think the Vspec will definitely accelerate faster than a Veyron.


----------



## Arch5 (Jun 19, 2007)

Little pic of the cover coming.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

> 0-60 in 3.3 seconds
> 0-100 in 7.9 seconds
> Quarter in 11.5 seconds @ 124
> 
> ...


...apparently


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

Rising sun said:


> yup, 0-100 in 7.8 seconds. I think the Vspec will definitely accelerate faster than a Veyron.


until what speed... then watch the veyron disappear in the distance.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

^Until the speed of light.


I think he was joking.


----------



## Rising sun (Sep 15, 2005)

not perceptive tokyo?


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

V Spec will be fastest production car on Nurburgring.


----------



## Drifter Steve (Dec 11, 2006)

bonzelite said:


> V Spec will be fastest production car on Nurburgring.


cant wait to see it on the top gear track!!


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Why hasnt someone said Steve Millen is a KIWI ??
"Waves KIWI flag"


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

Rising sun said:


> not perceptive tokyo?


hungover.


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Why hasnt someone said Steve Millen is a KIWI ??
> "Waves KIWI flag"


"I'm a K-One, W-One, from the land of the long white cloud I come...."


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

WTF 0-100 in 7.8 ? LOL
thats slower than a corolla ....
Do you mean 0 - 160 in 7.8 ?
as in KPH ....
or 0-100 mph ( a speed measure seldomly used in the "developed" world ....)

bwahaha


----------



## dtp (Jul 8, 2007)

GT-R Glenn said:


> WTF 0-100 in 7.8 ? LOL
> thats slower than a corolla ....
> Do you mean 0 - 160 in 7.8 ?
> as in KPH ....
> ...


They tested it in the US, that is why they used mph instead of km/h.
0 - 60mph or 0 - 96.56 km/h in 3.3s
0 - 100mph or 0 - 160.93 km/h in 7.8s


----------

